# Mudaholic Convention Nov 16-20



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

At River Run...Anyone going?


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Nobody is going to this?


----------



## TankLT (Sep 7, 2011)

Where is river run?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Deep in the heart of Texas! Lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah way out in East Tx.... In Jacksonville near the Tyler area. Very big park, best one I've been to in Tx. Google or You Tube it....River Run ATV Park, lots of good stuff.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i will not be going ....not an event going kinda guy....any other non-event time ,when im not working, im more than willing to go


----------



## 09BruteMan (Sep 8, 2011)

East Texas Mud Maniacs will be there! Love this park, especially since its only a hour down the road. Always a great time and by far the best park ive been too.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I'm trying to talk the wife into going since the weather is supposed to be great. If we do go I'll have to find some people to ride with.


----------



## 09BruteMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Col Sanders me and my buddies will be there and the wife too if she comes. Prolly be about 15 of us together. Yall are welcome to ride with us.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Definitely going. Should be there Friday morning and will be meeting my dad and a couple of his friends there, but they are on stock tires so I dont know how much mud they will be playing in. lol

I'll keep an eye out for ya. I'll have both the Brute and my 900. I should be fairly easy to spot on the 900 at least. There cant be that many red headed guys on a lifted 900 with a winch on the front bumper.


----------

